# Weihnachten / Neujahr 2014



## Sapphiretech (19. Dezember 2014)

Liebe PCGH-Community,

es ist mal wieder soweit, das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Ich wünsche Euch im Namen von SAPPHIRE ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest mit ein paar besinnlichen Stunden oder wie auch immer das bei Euch aussieht 
Außerdem natürlich einen besonders tollen Start ins neue Jahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verabschiede mich für dieses Jahr erstmal; ab 7.1.2015 bin ich wieder verfügbar.
Ihr könnt aber weiterhin unseren Support kontaktieren, dort wird fleißig gearbeitet zwischen den Feiertagen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

